

British IT workers 'crowded out'  - smharris65
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8276253.stm

======
mahmud
"Talented Britons are gradually being replaced by Indian workers"

Are the Indians equally talented or is competence an inherently "British"
trait while menial labor the forte of the Indians? Submitter, why sex up the
article by using an 11th-paragraph sentence for a title?

~~~
smharris65
I'm not trying to sex up the title at all. I thought the original title:
"British IT workers 'crowded out'" was too vague. What does "crowded out"
really mean? And the 11th paragraph sentence from an IT worker who was
affected summed it up more nicely than the author.

~~~
mahmud
It's more conventional here to leave the title unchanged, just to avoid
sensationalism and misdirection.

I am sure you meant well, but what's stopping a pro-immigration submitter from
underplaying the effect of migrants on the British labor market by quoting any
of the company statements including this :" _They are not filling roles that
require a permanent UK presence._ ", etc. Changing the subjective
unnecessarily reframes the debate, and what could have been an objective piece
becomes a subject propaganda pamphlet (not to mention the cred-hijacking
associated with putting the publication's name beside an
inflammatory/unsubstantiated claim)

Of course, there is also the risk of excessive meta-debate from pedantic
jerkwads like myself.

Regards.

~~~
iuguy
Just out of interest, are you Indian? In which case is this the source of what
appears to be some offence?

~~~
mahmud
I am not Indian, I am Arab-American.

